
Interactive Resume - m4tthumphrey
http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/
======
princess3000
The lack of imagination here is just staggering. Holy cow. I mean first and
foremost you're just getting a link to this directly, who's to say he doesn't
also have a RESUME.DOC file that he sends out, including a link to this page?

Beyond that, I feel like this guy just might be looking for companies that are
willing to take 60 seconds out of looking through a stack of nearly-identical
paper resumes to indulge something a bit different. Maybe this is his way of
filtering out companies who would "skip this applicant" because he didn't send
in a .pdf resume with a list of buzzwords. And of course this isn't the
simplest way to get across the information in a resume... that would just be a
well-designed text resume. He's trying to flex his skills and show you what
he's capable of, I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that he understands
that this is not the single most efficient way to get that information across.

~~~
cyansmoker
It took exactly 22 seconds for the 'loading...' message to disappear. After
this, I had to read blinking instructions, then keep pressing the down arrow,
which doesn't really qualify as "interactive."

As the information was scrolling through my screen, I found it difficult to
read but I didn't want to release the down arrow key because I wanted to be
done with it.

Just my experience. My 'UX' experience, unfortunately.

~~~
mh-
that experience would be infuriating, but FWIW it wasn't mine, and I'm overly-
sensitive to that sort of stuff (I never would have waited 22 seconds, or even
10.)

it took 3 seconds w/ cold for me to see the instructions. I scrolled through
the experience like I would a normal page (albeit translated to left and
right.)

worked fine.

while not my cup of tea, I'm not a visual person, this seemed well done.

------
alan_cx
There seems to be some confusion between a resume and a portfolio.

While this is clever, unfortunately what it does is make the job of getting
the candidate's details harder. Say I have a pile of resumes and what not on
my desk, and this. I want to compare them. Easy with the pile of 2 page
resumes and attached portfolios, but with this I have to muck on a computer,
trying to make out various bits and bobs, then even note them down myself so
that I can compare. In fact, I clicked twice and gave up.

People have suggested this is a great way for a designer to show case skills.
But IMHO, this is a colossal disaster. What it has does is allow design to get
in the way of the content, and worse still, make the content less accessible.
Yes, very cute, flashy, clever and skilled, but it shows that the so called
designer has failed to understand what the point of design is. Design is
supposed to facilitate, NOT make things harder. If it make life harder, it has
failed. Does it make the recruiters job easier? No. Does it facilitate the
passing on of vital information? No. Clever skills, but a design failure.

Really, I fully understand and appreciate that hackers appreciate the raw
skills, and so we should, but I don't think people have their hiring HR heads
on, and have also forgotten the basic point of design.

Sorry to swim against the tide here, but given a pile of competent resumes,
I'd probably skip this applicant.

~~~
lhnz
>> But it shows that the so called designer has failed to understand what the
point of design is. Design is supposed to facilitate, NOT make things harder.

You are the confused person here.

Design isn't meant to facilitate understanding in all cases. You're letting
one specific use cloud your understanding of a general concept.

Designers design with specific aims in mind. These could be expression of
content, ease of use for a specific culture, expression of a feeling, wow
factor, or rigid conformity to a set style/concept, etc.

Do you believe that somebody that simply wrote in a black-and-white grid that
they are proficient at beautiful animated interactive designs is proving this
ability with the same authenticity as this guy was able to?

    
    
       Resume 1:
    
       Beauty: 10/10
       Animation: 9/10
       Interactivity: 7/10
    

vs.

    
    
       Resume 2:
    
       A time investment in creating something that shows this.
    

Resume 1 is extremely easy to fake, resume 2 is an authentic signal. You are
free to throw resume 2 into the bin, but you are a fool if you do so.

~~~
alan_cx
No, not confused. The fact you have widened the issue out to "all cases" seems
to imply you might be.

The aim of this resume is like all other resumes, to get an interview. If not,
its not a resume, its part of a portfolio.

Last point relies on making that comparison in the first place, which is a
straw man. No reason to compare like that. Its your own invention.

~~~
lhnz
> The aim of this resume is like all other resumes, to get an interview (1).
> If not, its not a resume (2), its part of a portfolio (3).

So what you're saying is that: a resume exists to get an interview (1), and
therefore if it's not a resume and is a portfolio (3) it therefore does not
exist to get an interview (2)?

Fact: resumes exist to get interviews.

Fact: portfolios also exist to get interviews.

Fact: a resume can have the form of a portfolio piece and vice versa.

The resume is a terrible way of validating ability. I would prefer a portfolio
piece of a designer, or a repository of a developer to their resume.

>> Last point relies on making that comparison in the first place, which is a
straw man. No reason to compare like that. Its your own invention.

I disagree. The intention of sending a resume in this form is likely to be
that you want to be judged on the merits of the format you chose and the
skills it required. Your original implication that they want to be judged with
the same criteria as a black-and-white grid is almost certainly false.

~~~
sliverstorm
_Fact: a resume can have the form of a portfolio piece and vice versa_

I see you like to play it fast and loose with the meaning of words. A quick
review:

 _A résumé is a document used by persons to present their backgrounds and
skills. A typical résumé contains a summary of relevant job experience and
education._

 _An artist 's portfolio is an edited collection of their best artwork
intended to showcase an artist's style or method of work_

\-- Wikipedia

In summary, a resume cannot be a portfolio, and vica versa, because a resume
is an executive summary while a portfolio is a showcase.

~~~
lhnz
Right, very condescending....

1\. At no point do either of your definitions mention that the properties or
terms are mutually exclusive.

2\. You made a comparison between a resume and a portfolio, as opposed to a
resume and a portfolio piece. The difference is crucial because the definition
you provided mentioned the word collection - and because the "interactive
resume" couldn't have been considered a collection of portfolio pieces.

3\. In real life words often don't have such rigid boundaries. and thank god
because otherwise the portfolio-resume would only be able to be discussed by
people that have property-level understanding of the world and you would be
the slack-jawed fool of the conversation.

~~~
sliverstorm
My apologies, I misread you earlier, thinking you meant a "resume" and a
"portfolio" were interchangeable.

------
itsmequinn
Are you all kidding me? This resume is amazing and if he isn't being super
humble in describing most of his skills I don't know how he created this.

~~~
deltaqueue
Agree completely, and well done to the OP.

So far I've seen "you can't print this out!" (who cares?) and "some of the
transitions could be smoother!"

This one is my favorite:

"This isn't a one-page form. It's not going to fit on my desk. I'm going to
pass on this candidate."

Seriously people? You think this guy doesn't have a hard copy of his resume?
Your goal is to hire a talented candidate. This exercise demonstrates talent,
and was created for exposure. Not optimization of communication in the form of
a one-page CV that will end up decomposing on some hiring manager's desk that
doesn't have the decency to reply to candidates he or she will not be hiring.

~~~
ritchiea
Well the other positive about this resume other than it being fantastic is
that you know for certain you don't want to work anywhere that passes on you
because of your beautifully designed, creative resume.

------
andrewingram
Cute, and very impressive. But I cringe whenever I see a resumé where someone
rates each of their skills on a scale. We're all familiar with the idea that
true masters are generally the first to admit that they have a lot more to
learn.

~~~
lmm
I'm told that Google asks employees to rate their technology skills on a scale
of 1-10. Guido van Rossum puts his Python skills at a 7.

~~~
traviscj
I hate to be that guy, but... [citation required]. (Not trying to heckle, just
would like to hear it first hand, so to speak.)

~~~
coldpie
I've been interviewed by Google and they definitely do as part of the
screening process before even the first phone interview. They acknowledge the
limitations of that kind of rating upfront and give examples of what each
number would represent.

------
jhspaybar
Wow. Hit this on mobile. I'm not sure what it looks like on desktop, but on
mobile it's amazing. Swipe to move, everything perfectly in place. I too often
roll my eyes when someone ranks themselves a "master", but whoa...I actually
believe this guy.

~~~
ultimatedelman
took a look on mobile chrome. pretty awful experience, tbh. looks pretty, but
i was expecting a swipe to take you to the next step automatically.
unfortunately once you get to movement, each swipe is like one tick on the
scroll wheel... i couldn't get past the first gate after like 20 swipes, got
fed up, and left.

~~~
gokulk
iphone 5 & iOS safari... most amazing thing I have seen on a web browser. the
experience was seamless and it actually felt like you were playing a video
game.

~~~
mirkules
iPhone 5 worked really well. However, on myiPad 2 it's really choppy?

To the GP - if you think of it like a game controller you don't have to
continuously keep swiping - just drg your finger lowky through the "levels"

------
Inc82
Wow, I really can't believe the negativity there. This is creative and
amazing. The guy seems like a winner. The comments on here are dreadful. The
point here was to make a statement and get eyeballs. This site already has
accomplished that.

~~~
rimantas
I can believe and understand the negativity, because:

a) making a statement and getting eyeballs is not always a good thing—a lot
depends what kind of statement it is and how exactly eyeballs were attracted.

b) understanding when you shouldn't do something just because you can is a
very big plus for a creative person. Alas, this resume shows the extreme lack
of it.

~~~
jaredgeorge
Out of curiosity, what would you have edited out of this (to you point 'b')?

------
jmilloy
A key part of design is choosing the correct medium for the
content/audience/users. While this demo displays a few raw technical skills,
it's also a _completely_ incorrect choice of medium. A well designed resume
does _not_ look like this. In fact, a well-designed game also does not look
like this. Is there any well-designed thing that _would_ look like this?

I was sorely disappointed also because I am excited by the idea of interactive
display of content, but this isn't it. An interactive resume could, for
example, summarize experience and skills briefly, and offer easy access to
more detail and portfolio examples. And, of course, scrolling through non-
interactive content (using up and down to go left and right, no less) isn't
the greatest example of "interactive".

------
cpfohl
Very Cool, tiny bit of feedback:

The transition _out_ of the water is a bit jarring...

~~~
mattdmrs
Definitely, he should use something like a ladder. Shouldn't be too hard for
him given he did the balloon thing.

------
philip1209
My digital resume was a popular github project:

[https://github.com/philipithomas/cv-
philipithomas](https://github.com/philipithomas/cv-philipithomas) (It's
deprecated - link to live is no longer accurate)

I'm in the process of trying to reinvent it. Here's the current iteration:

[https://www.philipithomas.com/resume/](https://www.philipithomas.com/resume/)

It's an ongoing project, but I think that either using a static site generator
or javascript templates. I'm also planning on incorporating navigation like I
used on this project:

[http://scheduling.philipithomas.com](http://scheduling.philipithomas.com)

~~~
Kerrick
I also put mine on github, though it never became popular -- possibly due to
the terrible README.

Project:
[https://github.com/kerrick/hire.kerricklong.com](https://github.com/kerrick/hire.kerricklong.com)

Live: [http://hire.kerricklong.com/](http://hire.kerricklong.com/)

------
lazerwalker
The first time I loaded the page (OS X 10.8.5, the latest version of Chrome),
I got an unstyled mess of black text on a white background. I refreshed the
page again and got a blank blue screen. I had to refresh a half-dozen times
before getting the actual content.

Which points to the problem with this sort of thing. A lot of the design work
here is stellar, sure, but that doesn't matter. You've already lost the job to
the guy with the dead-tree resume.

~~~
bobwaycott
Same exact issue here, in Safari.

------
uberalex
It's very pretty, but using the down button to go right is a bit counter-
intuitive.

~~~
r-cid
It's not too bad with the trackpad on my macbook. Seem's to be designed for
mousewheeling

~~~
mattdmrs
It works wonders with touch enabled devices like smartphones and tablets

------
jqueryin
Very cool UI wise, but not sure how maintainable it is from a development
perspective. Can anyone shed some light on if he was using a tool to build
this out? The code found at [http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/script/main.js](http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/script/main.js) is extremely hard to read.

~~~
kobot
I don't think he used a tool; it looks like it was coded by hand to me. I'm a
bit iffy on whether or not he is actually a "javascript expert" \- global
variables littered everywhere, no attempts at design patterns at all,
horrendously long and confusing variable names.

Still a cool project though.

------
code_scrapping
It's fun but terribly difficult to read and understand. I hope he provides the
"traditional" version as well for the people who just want the information and
not the whole shabang.

~~~
rschmitty
What do you not know about him after running through this "course" that would
change your mind about his skills?

~~~
yeukhon
It's hard to maintain a version of what he did with the distraction. A
recruiter would have to put 3x more time into this. Scroll, stop, take time to
read the font and try to make sense of the table.

That's a lot of mental activity. Whereas a quick traditional resume gives
information in text and is easier to spot. Then if recruiter wants to see the
profilo, say his github personal page, sure, a link.

------
yeukhon
Pretty, but it's time consuming to read. I still prefer to read a paper resume
up to just two pages. Imagine everyone has an interactive resume like this: my
eyes are going to hurt.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
You would prefer a two page portfolio from a designer? That's crazy.

~~~
yeukhon
Why wouldn't I? If I need to refer to a particular work, I would have to use
my arrow key scroll for 20 seconds to find that. So every time when I need a
reference from his resume, I had to go through the trouble. It is pretty, but
not a resume I want to read.

As a programmer how about me drawing a state diagram as an interactive resume?
I have to follow a decision path and it's damn time consuming.

I think part of his resume is broken in Firefox too.

------
colinramsay
In the "innovative resume" department, check out this one from a few years
ago:

[http://zef.so/employable/](http://zef.so/employable/)

------
danso
Now that the site's assets been knocked out, the author should think of making
the site more readable to text readers/search engines...here's what the
unstyled site looks like

LOADING MASTER EXPERT PROFICIENT FAMILIAR BEGINNER DESIGN ILLUSTRATION CODE
ANIMATION Multidisciplinary Designer LEVEL 1 LEVEL 2 N B A F A N Sports Fan
Live and Work in New York City Scroll down mouse or press keyboard's down-
arrow to move forward Swipe from right to left to move forward Interactive
Resume of BEGINNER FAMILIAR

------
Strategist
I liked this actually, but overall, I think it was more trouble than what it's
worth. Maybe if tweaked or done differently, it would be much better.

Rather than bash it though, I'll give some constructive criticism.

1\. I noticed a few glitches during the tour. As the guy runs through the
world, some of the effects lagged, and didn't display the parts of the
resume/portfolio that it was suppose to.

Once I ran back and forwards through the level multiple times, only then did
they displayed correctly.

2\. With this being interactive, it kind of distracts from actually looking at
the resume itself. I felt myself more concerned with progressing through the
world, than actually looking at the qualifications.

3\. The controls would have been better if it were <\- and -> to move the guy.
Pressing up and down is a bit strange, as I think most people prefer using a
keyboard over their mouse to go through this.

Pros:

1\. Very Creative, and cool idea.

2\. Refreshing take on a resume/portfolio.

3\. Shows off your design and coding skills.

4\. It's unique.

Cons:

1\. Probably not the best way to convey your information to possible
employers.

2\. Controls are a bit weird.

3\. Not all the animations worked off the bat, and were delayed (I had to run
through the level multiple times before it worked).

Suggestion:

I think if you're going to do an interactive resume/portfolio, you should just
make it into an actual video game. Simple one level game where the user
unlocks parts of your information as they progress through the level.

However, I think you should include at the bottom of the page or something, a
link to a normally structured resume and portfolio as well, for people that
may not have time to do the interactive/game thing.

Closing Point:

You've got a lot of negative, and positive feedback from your post. Don't let
yourself be discouraged, but also be willing to listen and use this feedback
to do it better, and adapt/change things where needed.

Good luck with your ventures!

------
gngeal
I think this was supposed to be "interactive résumé", as it doesn't seem to
have anything to do with power management. But it's definitely cool. :-)

~~~
kozhevnikov
Ladies and gentlemen, Chairman of the Pedantic Society. 'Resume' is acceptable
spelling [1], or 'CV' as it's correctly called.

[1]
[http://ahdictionary.com/word/search.html?q=resume](http://ahdictionary.com/word/search.html?q=resume)

~~~
owenmarshall
Speaking of pedantry...

In the USA a CV is often seen as distinct from a resume. They are used amongst
academics and high-skill professionals to show an individuals full career
history, with emphasis on education and publications.

It _can_ be interchangeable with a resume, but it _may_ not be.

------
Rajiv_N
While this format may not work for everyone, for a UI person, I think this is
an awesome way to apply. Great Job!

How difficult would it be for you to allow printing in a resume format (hidden
div with info, activated using the CSS print layout option???) At least then
there is the option of printing your resume from this page directly. You might
even be able to provide a link in the corner of the page to activate printing.
Just an idea. Good Luck!

------
lotsofcows
Cute. Got my attention. Not sure about the flashing text at the beginning
though - too hard to read.

------
danm_cc
Ctrl-P -> 29 blank pages. Maybe script in some printable form. Other than
that, great stuff.

~~~
egonschiele
I was going to say something sarcastic, but if I could print this page and get
a proper resume I would be blown away. Wouldn't be hard to do with the proper
stylesheet either. Even so I am blown away already by how cool this is!

------
avalaunch
This is some pretty horrible advertising for StartLogic.

I assume the site was taken down because of the traffic spike. Apparently
Totally Reliable Web Hosting and Unlimited Bandwidth can only go so far.

------
collyw
Is that not more of a portfolio example rather than a resume?

------
bmetz
Tried to write him a note encouraging him to check us out. The comment box
doesn't work. Designers, shrug. Seems like a pretty cool person!

------
billyto
You can build that and still working on fox news?

~~~
JackFr
That's sure some ironic snark.

------
doomrobo
The only language listed that was actually a programming language was
Javascript (the rest being HTML, CSS, and JQuery).

------
sebnukem2
I know several people who will dismiss this resume because "it doesn't open
properly in Microsoft Word."

------
chrisc202
How much would it cost to hire someone to do this?

Non-technical guy. I would love to try this out. It is attention grabbing. I
have used bobble heads, cakes with my sales proposals to get into the door.
Corny, but stuff like this works. I sent Robbie a message. If anyone else
knows how to do this or something similar please message me.

~~~
gsands
I've done similar sites, and would love to do another. Just send me an email:
jazzinthemorning at gmail.com

------
svabhishek
The resume is great and displays the proficiency that he has over design but
.. Will a recruiter with CVs and Resumes flooding his inbox .. really have a
time to look at this ?? I don't think Rob would apply to a company through a
recruiter though :D

PS : Again .. I am looking at this from a Recruiter's perspective

~~~
jdappletini
100% agree with you. 9/10 people don't read resumes but skim them and putting
so many clicks between and the content will hurt.

But 1) This is solid show of skill 2) He should/can simulatenously maintain a
simple version.

~~~
svabhishek
@jdappletini ... Right he can have a Single Page Resume as well. That would be
of great help to people !

------
auctiontheory
Cool project. A few small suggestions:

(1) Fix the spelling of After Effects.

(2) You might want to reverse the order of jobs so that the most recent is
listed first, since that is what recruiters will be most interested in seeing.

(3) The text within your job description boxes can be tightened to highlight
your specific contributions and their impact.

------
lewisflude
Really nice site! Only bit I'd change is how experience is communicated.
Everything being set to "expert" or "master" (aside from animation) made it
kind of hard to believe and kind of robotic.

But still, the overall charm more than made up for it and my day has been made
slightly better. :)

------
ananth99
Nice Resume, but took a lot of time to go through it. Could've gamified it in
a more intuitive way. :)

------
brandan
30 years of side scrolling gaming history on computers. four arrow key options
for movement. this person chose up and down to represent left and right.

user interface experience ( ) master ( ) proficient ( ) beginner (x)
antagonistically counter-intuitive and user-unfriendly

~~~
GhotiFish
You are wrong to judge his skills this harshly in this domain, he introduced
the only thing you needed to know, and he stuck with it the whole way through.

It's unstated actions that have to be intuitive, but this page outright
explains the only action required.

Nothing counter-intuitive or unfriendly here.

~~~
brandan
ah, yes. up is left. there's nothing counterintuitive about that.

~~~
GhotiFish
up is left is not counter intuitive when you outright state it and its the
only thing you have to keep in mind.

~~~
brandan
what do you think of my new intuitive keyboard layout: b is a and a is q and q
is b!

------
jedanbik
This is fun! I loved the colors, the graphics, the scenery.

My suggestion: in addition to space-moves-you-forward and shift+space-moves-
you-backwards keyboard controls, you should also give this functionality to
the left and right arrow keys. Good luck!

------
izelnakri
Impressive but I didn't get the Expert in Javascript, Proficient in JQuery
part...

------
peter303
Resume management is mostly computerized text management now. You want to keep
the format simple and use the clearest and most direct wording.

In the interview or pre-interview they may ask for samples of your work. be
more creative then.

~~~
wooyi
You are right if you're submitting your resume electronically or to a HR
database. I doubt this resume was meant for that. Different formats for
different uses.

------
jgoldsmith
Besides being a pretty neat way to filter out companies that are willing to
put a little bit of extra effort into their hiring process, this is also one
of the few appropriate uses I've seen of the Lobster font ;)

------
fpp
Very impressive - would be even better if it would include a bit of CSS to
format the print-out like a normal CV / profile (currently generates about 30
basically empty pages in Chrome & FF)

------
croisillon
What's interactive about it? Right arrow doesn't do nothing, only down and up.
So it's like scrolling down a page, a nice page but there's nothing gamified
or interactive here.

~~~
agumonkey
'2D streamable' resume then ?

~~~
croisillon
scrollable?

~~~
agumonkey
__semantic happy minute __

scrollable has a 'non-limited' feel in my mind, continuous translation allowed
, as in google maps. A stream is more a one dimensional idea, and here you get
2 streams, sometimes vertical, sometimes horizontal, but you can't go
everywhere by combining both.

------
sbhere
If I leave him in level two for too long, will he lose a life?

------
ThomW
The Foxnews pie chart should add up to more than 100%. :D

------
mones
Unfair competition! All candidates should be given equal chance via the same
means of presentation. He's just trying to sneak around the gatekeeper.

------
level09
I like how people are getting creative about scrolling these days. A few years
back no one though about hooking interactive animations to page scroll.

------
ethanazir
nonconformist personality type problematic for organization hierarchy; refer
to consultant relations department regarding successful publicity stunt.

------
deepam
Creative indeed. But the time spent in scrolling down, absorbing the content
and then scrolling back, may irritate the short-of-time interviewers.

------
badwetter
Doesn't work on the latest Chromium for me, using Gnome-Shell 3.8 So maybe not
the best way to showcase oneself, if it's not reliable.

------
typon
I can't tell if it's jealousy, but the comments here are dreadful. I wish good
luck to this dude, clearly a very gifted web designer.

------
morgante
Guess it's time for me to redo mine:
[http://me.morgante.net/about](http://me.morgante.net/about)

------
mike_ivanov
Could you send us your resume as a Word file please?

------
rootlocus
It doesn't look very interactive to me:
[http://imgur.com/J5ym1W3](http://imgur.com/J5ym1W3)

------
linker3000
All the way through I was just thinking Commodore 64..Commodore 64...

Nice idea, but would still want something on paper in a relatively conformable
format.

------
Sam121
Become a Fan of you, i want to learn this level. One line from my side "For me
this is 1000 time better than GTA 5 " :)

------
aboodman
Beautiful. Really great, creative work. Would definitely invite for an
interview, if I were in the market for this skillset.

------
wil421
Why does it matter if you're an NBA fan.

~~~
rkangel
Putting a bit about personal interests into a CV is pretty standard - you want
to display that you have _some_ personality.

The placement is a bit off though - it's in an early important placement, and
arbitrarily dividing up sets of skills. His personality is also well shown by
the style of the resume itself!

Also, is it just me that is irritated by the vertical style of the "skills"
graphs at the start and then the horizontal style when underwater? Was
confused what I was looking at for a moment there.

~~~
wil421
I thought the same thing about the graphs!! I was confused what I was supposed
to be looking at when I saw the second graph.

------
ffog
What is this fascination with showing skills as some kind of graph? How did
this start and why does anyone do it?

------
redthrowaway
This is incredibly impressive. Here I was feeling good about what I got done
today, then I saw this.

------
anupshinde
Amazing. I was only looking at character/animation ... and then read your
resume backwards :P

~~~
CoryG89
This is exactly what I did, I thought about it as well. Seems like most people
might end up reading the actual content backwards.

------
thrillgore
This is a great exercise of talent and skill.

Too bad the HR department would never hear my side of the argument.

------
vojant
It's awesome resume for graphic/designer. Very very creative!

------
blahpro
Pretty cool! Some feedback: lose the flashing instructional text.

------
avisk
Looks nice. shortcut to jump to specific levels would be good.

~~~
nobodysfool
I used the scroll wheel all the way through, the whole page shakes when you do
that.

------
D_hemming
Spacebar skips to next section, did it say that at the start?

~~~
kozhevnikov
Not the next section, but a standard browser behaviour of scroll-down-a-tad on
any page, shift+space as well.

------
anishkothari
This is pretty incredible. I am in awe of your skills.

------
dude3
I hope he didn't have PersonalLogic hosting plan

------
acoleman616
Awesome enough that I made it all the way to the end!

------
dlf
I liked that part where I made the character dance.

------
chatman
Quite annoying.

------
jigneshhk
He just jump out of the water like that?

------
spader725
the site is down. Anyone got a mirror?

------
sidwyn
Anyone saved a cached version of this?

~~~
gsands
always can do: google.com/search?q=cache:<url here> so in this case:
[http://google.com/search?q=cache:http://www.rleonardi.com/in...](http://google.com/search?q=cache:http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/)

------
pahans
looks nice. but honestly i dont think it serves the purpose "resume"

------
pcunite
Awesome ...

------
ffrryuu
10 second limit is up. Next resume.

------
juskrey
my eyes

------
seivan
I'd hire you in a heartbeat.

------
frozenport
I find it strange that the buildings (Statue of Liberty, have faces on their
first level). Why is this?

------
elf25
quite possibly the dumbest thing i've ever seen. yet, uniquely brilliant.
still, only a might hire in my book.

------
kcbanner
Honestly, I find these absolutely obnoxious

